# Installation of php74-posix (FreeBSD 12.1)



## vm9 (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi all

I've tried to install php74-posix but found it "Not found"

`# pkg install php74-posix
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        php74-posix: 7.4.9

Number of packages to be installed: 1

12 KiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly/All/php74-posix-7.4.9.txz: Not Found
root@localhost:/root # uname -a
FreeBSD localhost 12.1-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p7 GENERIC  amd64`


----------



## a6h (Sep 18, 2020)

Try different things: Update package repo `pkg update -f`, or switch to latest branch of binary package (4.4.2. Quarterly and Latest Ports Branches), or build from the ports or wait!


----------



## vm9 (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks! "-f" flag helped


----------

